# Blocking all proxy servera



## m3anmachin3 (Dec 31, 2010)

I need urgent assistance please.

My son is constantly on social networking sites whilst he ought to be revising for his exams. I have tried blocking his websites from the router but this blocks everyones access to the sites. How can I prevent just him from accessing these sites through the router without interfering with my elder kids acess to the sites? Also i would like to know how to block all proxy servers as he is always using these to bypass my restrictions.

Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

I don't think you could block proxy servers, as there 1000's of them out there any more, more created everyday.

BG


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hello, if you are on Windows 7 you can create a standard account only for him then password protect the other account. You can then use Parental Control to restrict access by day and time and even add additional restriction if needed like web filtering. With a standard account he will not be able to modify the Internet option therefore you do not have to block any proxy server.

I suggest you go to this site Video: Using Parental Controls - Help & How-to - Microsoft Windows and watch the video for more details.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Way I handled this for my son was to create two profiles for the router.

One where everyone has access
One where his pc has no access

You backup each config to your pc naming them like
no access
full access

If I found he was on the internet during periods he shouldn't be I loaded the no access profile [restore the file via the backup interface in the router]

This won't stop him from getting on other computers unless they are bios password protected but it will get the point thru especially if his pc has the games he plays installed and the others dont.


----------



## m3anmachin3 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you, that's a big help, but how can I prevent him from accessing sites such as facebook? I still want everyone else to access the site but just not him. Plus he WILL use proxy sites to bypass my restrictions on his computer and through the router


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Are you really wanting to block your son's access....or are you the son and trying to circumvent restrictions that have been put in place?? Maybe locking a sibling out to conserve bandwidth for yourself?? A review of your posting history reveals a pattern of 'internet control' that seems to be a family matter http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f137/blocking-ethernet-ports-544768.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ict-access-on-apps-using-a-router-546571.html

As a side note: your DOB indicates you are far too young to have a son playing around on the net.


----------

